# CS5 Vertical Layer distribution reversed?



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

So I've been googling the hell out of this one with no success, hopefully someone here has an idea.

I've been playing around with some PS effect tutorials:
3d Metal texture

When I try to distribute the layers via vertical centers in step 6 Photoshop applies the distribution opposite to the stacking order so that the bottom-most layer ends up positioned closest to the top-most layer. see the first and sixth post of this Adobe help forum for a visual aide. The forum entry I've linked to is the only online reference I've been able to find after several hours of google-fu and reversing the layer order does not have the effect that the expert says it will (the problem persists). The only thing I have found that does work is to incrementally move the layers up by 1+ pixels, but that defeats the purpose of distribution.

Any help / suggestions etc... would be appreciated.


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

It does appear if the topmost object is on the right photoshop will distribute vertically in the wrong order relative to layers.

This should serve as a workaround.

At STEP six only distribute vertically.

CORRECTION ADDED:
Then reselect first copy through to first copy 60 or however many you did. NOT last copy this time. Then LAYER-ARRANGE-REVERSE to reverse the order of these layers.

Now reselect all layers from first copy60 through to last copy and distribute horizontally.

I think this will work.


----------



## MacMagicianJunior (Nov 28, 2010)

Visual-Q said:


> It does appear if the topmost object is on the right photoshop will distribute vertically in the wrong order relative to layers.
> 
> This should serve as a workaround.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you for the assist, that was driving me crazy... shame that it has to be a workaround, but it beats moving everything by hand.


----------



## EssentialParadox (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank-you from me too…

…from the futurrrreeeeee!


----------

